# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Как правильно выбрать галстук

## Irina

*Галстук* – пожалуй, одна из немногих деталей мужского гардероба, к которой человечество относится столь неоднозначно – для одних галстук является хорошим способом выразить свою индивидуальность, другие считают галстук абсолютно ненужной вещью, считая тех, кто его носит надменными, чванливыми людьми. Тем не менее, мода на галстуки не проходит, и каждый год появляются все новые расцветки и стили галстуков. Можно быть абсолютно уверенным в том, что пока есть люди, ценящие свою индивидуальность, галстуки из нашей жизни никуда не денутся.

Итак, на что же нужно обратить внимание, при выборе галстука. Примите к сведению несколько простых советов.

*Правила выбора галстука*

Мужские аксессуары. Мужской гардероб. Галстук и костюм. Подбор галстука 1. Хороший галстук должен быть обязательно из чистого шелка и ручной работы. Традиционно высоко ценятся галстуки ручной работы от итальянских мастеров. Галстуки из искусственных тканей очень быстро теряют свою форму.

2. Положите галстук поперек ладони – широкий конец должен свисать в одной плоскости не закручиваясь, только тогда он будет лежать ровно и после того как его наденут и завяжут узлом.

3. Шов, соединяющий сшитые края галстука с задней стороны, должен быть скользящим, а не жестким. Если шов жестко сшит – значит перед вами галстук машинного шитья.

4. Чуть выше того места, где сшитые края образуют перевернутую букву "V", находится стежок, помогающий сохранить форму галстука.

5. Проведите рукой по всему галстуку, вы обнаружите поперечные швы между разными кусками ткани. Высококлассные галстуки сшиты из трех разных кусков, большинство коммерческих обычно из двух.

6. Длина галстука должна быть в пределах 130 - 145 см. Длина может быть увеличена для высоких людей или для узла Виндзор, имеющего большой размер.

*Правила ношения галстука*

# Мужские аксессуары. Мужской гардероб. Галстук и костюм. Подбор галстука ширину галстука нужно подбирать в соответствии с размером лацканов пиджака – чем шире лацканы, тем шире галстук. Промежуточной шириной галстука считается 8 см – в таком галстуке вы в любом случае не отстанете от общего течения;
# завязанный на шее галстук должен опускаться на 2 сантиметра ниже ремня, прикрывая рубашку между нижней пуговицей и ремнем.
# углы воротничка рубашки не должны закрывать галстучный узел;
# развязывайте узел галстука каждый раз после того, как Вы его снимаете, чтобы избежать образование морщинок;
# сейчас мода позволяет носить галстуки и с джинсами, и с шортами, и с футболками, и с шелковыми рубашками;
# расцветка галстука может быть абсолютно любой, равно как и рисунок на нем. Галстуки с рисунком подходят к однотонным сорочкам. Остановимся подробнее на расцветке галстука, ее следует подбирать в зависимости от ситуации.

Мужские аксессуары. Мужской гардероб. Галстук и костюм. Подбор галстука Мелкий горох – подходит для официальных мероприятий, одевается с классическими, консервативными костюмами. При этом, чем меньше и светлее горох и темнее цвет галстука, тем он «авторитетнее».

Геометрические рисунки на галстуке присущи «расслабленному» имиджу.

Галстуки в клетку хорошо сочетаются с фланелевыми пиджаками, кардиганами, как правило, используются в неделовой обстановке.

Галстуки в полоску создают деловой спокойный вид.

Фуляр - это регулярно повторяющиеся изображения на однотонной ткани. Подходит как к современным, так и консервативным костюмам.

Пейсли – элегантный рисунок, сочетается со всем ансамблем.

Мужские аксессуары. Мужской гардероб. Галстук и костюм. Подбор галстука

Напоследок, несколько советов, как сочетать расцветку галстука с оттенком рубашки и костюма:
# к светлой рубашке и светлому костюму лучше всего подбирать галстук того же тона, что и рубашка;
# к светлому костюму и темной рубашку подберите светлый галстук в тон костюму;
# к черному костюму и белой рубашке - светлый галстук с мелким рисунком;
# к темному костюму и светлой рубашке - галстук в тон костюма или рубашки;
# к темному костюму и темной сорочке - более светлый галстук (лучше на тон светлее костюма).
# оранжевый галстук подойдет к любым рубашкам, поскольку яркое пятно, несомненно, запомнится окружающим.
# к малиновой, черной и красной сорочкам подойдет розовый галстук или галстук цвета "лосось".

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> # к черному костюму и белой рубашке - светлый галстук с мелким рисунком;


спс=)

----------


## Irina

*Цвет галстука*

*Красные галстуки*

Красный является одним из самых популярных цветов мужского галстука. Такой цвет позволяет добавить яркости всему костюму, и сочетается практически с любыми тонами пиджаков и рубашек. Лучше всего, однако, красный галстук будет смотреться в комплекте с пиджаками более темных цветов, а рубашек - белого, голубого или светло-серого.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Бордовые (темно-красные) галстуки*

Бордовый галстук - классика делового костюма. Подходит практически для любого случая включая коктейли, празднования и другие подобные мероприятия.  Одноцветный (без рисунка и узора) бордовый галстук - лучший вариант для политика, желающего выглядеть профессионально и со вкусом. Таким образом, если вы сомневаетесь в том, какой галстук выбрать для определенного меорприятия, бордовый - правильный выбор.


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*
Небесно-синие (голубые) галстуки*

Голубой цвет также относится к наиболее распространенным, классическим вариантам для мужского делового костюма.  Как и другие галстуки светлых тонов, голубой освежает внешний вид, делает темный костюм более "легким" и, поэтому, особенно подходит для вечерних приемов, мероприятий по налаживанию деловых контактов и иных подобного рода случаев. Кроме того, такой галстук очень выгодно смотрится весной.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Цвета морской волны (темно-синие) галстуки*

Темно-синий - еще один цвет мужского галстука, относящийся к классическим. Он превосходно сочетается со всеми другими цветами, присущими классическому деловому костюму. Темные костюмы с галстуками этого цвета (особенно одноцветными, без рисунка) смотрятся серьезно, в то же время крайне формально и консервативно. Наличие различного рода рисунка или узора поможет несколько принизить градус формальности в таком случае, что идеально подходит для различных повседневных мероприятий, как то деловые встречи, переговоры и т.д.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*Оранжевые, розовые и лиловые (фиолетовые) галстуки*

Мужские галстуки таких ярких и освежающих цветов обычно носятся с белыми, голубыми, светло-серыми и другими рубашками светлых оттенков. Галстуки таких цветов - превосходный выбор для весеннего и летнего сезонов, а также для празднования чего-либо (годовщины, дня рождения и т.д.). Для формального мероприятия такие цвета могут подойти, только в том случае, если галстук не слишком яркий и не сильно бросается в глаза.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*
Желтые и зеленые галстуки*

Еще одна группа галстуков ярких, "живых" цветов - желтые и зеленые. Они также лучше всего будут смотреться весной и летом, а также в комбинации с темным костюмом (пиджаком и рубашкой).  Зеленые галстуки (в т.ч. с рисунком, узором и в полоску) особенно хорошо смотрятся с классической белой рубашкой.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_Коричневые галстуки_

Традиционно, коричневые галстуки считаются значительно менее формальными и больше подходят для повседневного ношения. Главная проблема с такими галстуками состоит в том, что они плохо сочетаются с традиционными цветами, наличествующими в мужском гардеробе (если только у вас не с десяток различных костюмов и с десятка три - рубашек). Поэтому, лучше всего, пожалуй, надевать такой галстук с пиджаком-блейзером на такие неформальные встречи, "тимбилдинги", выезды на природу. Если же вы собираетесь на интервью, собрание совета директоров или на прием, коричневый - цвет для галстука неподходящий.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*Черные галстуки*

Черный галстук надевается по случаю похорон, либо на вечерние приемы со смокингом (галстук-бабочка), либо, в повседневной практике, носится официантами. Поэтому, если ваш случай не из перечисленных - не стоит прибегать к черному галстуку.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Белые галстуки*

Галстуки белого цвета являются, обычно, атрибутом судей, юристов и адвокатов. Если вы не относитесь к этой группе лиц, не стоит надевать галстук такого цвета. В деловом костюме белый галстук - нонсенс.


*
Серые и серебристые галстуки*

Серебристые галстуки великолепно смотрится с классической белой рубашкой и годятся для таких мероприятий как дни рождения, свадьбы, коктейли, а также различные празднования. Серые галстуки можно носить ежедневно, однако необходимо крайне тщательно подобирать к таким галстукам рубашку и удостовериться, что костюм-галстук-рубашка хорошо смотрятся вместе.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*
Многоцветные галстуки*

Многоцветные галстуки являются отличительной чертой и любимым атрибутом более молодой публики,  а также тех мужчин, которые хотят и осмеливаются выделяться из толпы. Такие галстуки подчеркивают индивидуальность, настроение и хороший (в идеале) вкус своего обладателя. В то же время, необходимо расчитывать подбирать цветовую гамму так, чтобы не выглядеть как клоун в глазах коллег и сослуживцев.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*Рисунок галстука*

*Галстуки без рисунка (однотонные)*

Однотонные галстуки являются наиболее классическими и формальными среди всех остальных. Поэтому они прекрасно сочетаются практически со всеми комбинациями пиджак-рубашка. Единственное табу - галстук и рубашка одного цвета. Такая комбинация выглядит, по меньшей мере, странно и безвкусно. Мужчина должен иметь как миниму один однотонный галстук (прежде всего темно-красного и/или темно-синего цветов), который можно надеть на формальные мероприятия, интервью при устройстве на работу и проч.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*Галстуки в полоску*

Мужские галстуки в полоску - классический вариант. Они идеально сочитаются практически со всем, что имеет однотонный цвет. Если же рубашка или пиджак имеют полоску или клетку, необходимо быть более аккуратным при выборе. В таких случаях необходимо убедиться, что цвета хорошо соответствуют друг другу, и что в целом комбинация пиджак-галстук-рубашка не выглядит неуклюже.

Будьте осторожны в Великобритании: в этой стране (а также в некторых других странах) определенные комбинации полос могут символизировать пренадлежность к определенной социальной группе, как-то армейскому подразделению, университету, клубу и т.д. В таких странах следует либо заранее узнать, чтобы не попасть в неловкую ситуацию, следут заранее разузнать имеют ли "ваши" полосы какое-либо специфическое значение, а лучше всего - выбрать другой галстук.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Клетчатые галстуки (рисунок "шотландка")*

Галстук под "шотландку" - выбор, вне всякого сомнения, оригинальный и обреченный привлечь всеобщее внимание. В целом, сложно добиться идеального сочетания такого галстука и остальных частей костюма; однако, если же вы решились, то надевайте его только с однотонным костюмом. Помимо этого, необходимо учитывать особое положение таких галстуков в Великобритании, как и галстуков в полоску.


*Галстуки в горошек, в орнамент и с различными геометрическими фигурами*

Такие галстуки - идеальный способ оживить темный костюм. В то же время, старайтесь обходится без чересчур сложных рисунков и цветовых комбинаций. Подбор галстука с рисунком или узором требует особо "острого" глаза и, если правильно подобран, подчеркнет ваш отменный вкус и профессионализм. Возможно поэтому подобные галстуки являются отличительной особенностью (и любимым типом галстуков) у французских и итальянских производителей.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*Длина и ширина галстука*

Длина галстука обычно варьируется в пределах 130-150 см, а ширина - 6-9 см. По длине, важно учитывать, что галстук в завязанном виде должен прикрывать пряжку ремня, доходя до нижней ее части.

Что касается ширины, то подбирать ее необходимо с оглядкой на свое телосложение (высота - ширина плеч) и ширину лацканов пиджака. Чем шире плечи и/или лацканы, тем шире должен быть галстук. Существуют т.н. зауженные галстуки (галстук-"селедка"), которые обычно хорошо смотрятся исключительно на высоких худощавых мужчинах. Поэтому не стоит к ним присматриваться, если вы не обладаете соответствующим телосложением.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

ВОт еще пару моделей галстуков=)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

хз, но я считаю что цвета рубашки и галстука можно варьировать в широком диапазоне. почему бы не одеть тёмно бордовый галстук с чёрным костюмом и рубашкой?

----------


## Sanych

Маленькая подсказка как завязать галстук. А то выберешь и не оденешь 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Маленькая подсказка как завязать галстук. А то выберешь и не оденешь 
> 
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


спс)

----------

